# jacket and pant combo?



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey, so I have a green bern helmet and i am trying to find a jacket and pant that go good with it, i was thinking Green helmet, Blue jacket, Green pants, but im no so sure anymore, maybe white pants? any suggestions guys? and no tight pants please, not for me.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

pink jacket, white pants


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Who gives a toss about what gear you wear it's the snow what ever fits and keeps you nice and warm = goodness. Just buy some ex german flecktern get over.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

The thing about snow fashion is colours that you think would make you spontaneously vomit if worn in public can work very well at the snow.

The bigger the mismatch the better the look you will often find. Don't get too hung up on it.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude just wear a speedo it's what everybody else does, you seem to be pretty caught up on wearing what everybody else does.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Method said:


> Dude just wear a speedo it's what everybody else does, you seem to be pretty caught up on wearing what everybody else does.


Bright Neon Yellow.


----------

